# Rear Fog lights...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can someone tell me why when it gets it bit foggy and you can still see cars 500m or so ahead why do fuckwits put fog lights on - just blinds everyone else and no point as ordinary rear lights are fine.

use some logic you dimwitted fucking cunts


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to get a sniper rifle and sit on our roof shooting out foglights.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

You beat me to it! Came to the Flame Room specifically (no, not 'pacifically' thats another flame and also an ocean, fuckwits) to post about fogs and see this already started.
Anyway: they are tossers, nearly as bad as the other tossers who leave 'em on when out of the fog - are they that stupid that they don't know they are on??.
First sign of a bit of fog - on they go. The only time I ever use mine is if I am at the back of a queue or alone on the road and it is really foggy. As soon as anyone one comes up behind me and I can clearly see him / his lights then off they go.
Front fogs: total waste of time, particularly on the TT, twats only put 'em on cos they think it looks <insert word like 'cool' here>.
Makes me so angry I could throw the phone down!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yep, not many people know how to use them properly.

Driving to work this morning:

1st 10 miles, thick fog, fog lights on (me and some others, others with no lights on at all )

Next 10 miles, blue sky, no fog, I seem to be the only person who actually switches my fogs off

Last 10 miles, back into the fog, same experience as the start of my journey

Are the members of this forum the only drivers who know how to use them ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A 3 month police campaign dishing out Â£30 fines to offenders on the spot, would improve things greatly. But of course there aren't enough police patrols to do so, with the money going instead into erecting revenue cameras. 

I think it's big safety issue too, since it can be difficult to spot the brake lights coming on in car in front if the rear fogs are on, increasing chances of a rear end shunt. Plus some of the little gits and young men who feel compelled to drive around with their front fogs on in town are in severe danger of my dragging them out of their cars and giving them a hiding.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Gives them a chance to balance out the wear on their bulbs cos the front ones are always on anyway :.

Back of queues only for me, same as ttimp. Never found the front ones any use at all......perhaps it's never been thick enough round here ???.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> use some logic you dimwitted fucking cunts Â


i thought that was the whole point - they were too well lit?!

gets my goat too!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

its Â£75 for mis use, so a copper told me after pulling me over in Winchester. gave me a warning !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm undecided on whether I prefer the newer trend for single fog lights or the older more traditional two fogs.

On the one hand, a single fog light makes it difficult to judge the distance between you and the car it's on, but on the hand dual rear fogs look like brake lights.

Perhaps fog lights should be a different coulour.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> On the one hand, a single fog light makes it difficult to judge the distance between you and the car it's on, but on the hand dual rear fogs look like brake lights.


I'd say a single fog light is safer, personally.

But then it might look like someone braking who's got 1 broken brake light


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Perhaps fog lights should be a different coulour.


Now that's a bloody sensible idea. But which colour would be best? Obviously some are non-starters such as white and others such as green or yellow might be considered dubious for a variety of reasons; I would favour a tasteful purple...

At least on the colour of lights front we're one better than the yanks with their indicating brake lights :.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with the colour we've got, it just the dozy gits who use them in the wrong place in combination with the idle Police who can't be arsed doing anything except for working out how to get out of working. Prats!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Now that's a bloody sensible idea. But which colour would be best? Obviously some are non-starters such as white and others such as green or yellow might be considered dubious for a variety of reasons; I would favour a tasteful purple...


[anorak] Unfortunately, purple is not a very good colour as it at one end of the visible spectrum and fog, being a colloidal solution, tends to scatter this wavelength quite badly (red is also not a good colour for the same reason). The most appropriate wavelength for penetrating the inter-droplet spacing of fog is yellow which gives the best propogation and which is why some fog lights are tinted this colour and sodium lighting is/was very popular for street lighting. Now yellow might be confusing as it might be misconstrued for something coming towards you so another colour close in wavelength to yellow light is required that is not widely used elsewhere ................... that'll be green then ........shouldn't really be confused with traffic lights, especially when they are alongside the usual red rear lights which will become more evident at closer range. However, it wouldn't be too useful for colour blind people or those who have difficulty with red/green 'depth' perception  [/anorak]


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

'kinell!

There's 'anorak' and there's 'anorak' !

Do you have badges on yours??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> [anorak] Unfortunately, purple is not a very good colour ......... who have difficulty with red/green 'depth' perception Â  [/anorak]


    8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'm undecided on whether I prefer the newer trend for single fog lights or the older more traditional two fogs.


On the car I drive it has a single REVERSE light and all I keep getting from people is 'did you know you only have one reverse light working' : ! ! !...Look at the friggin rear my car you pratts with your eyes and look carefully instead of assuming I have two  ;D.
Sorry you can carry on now about your foggy Oggy oggy oggy oo oo oo lights now 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Perhaps fog lights should be a different coulour.


I think the way technology is going with cars it may be possible


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I think the way technology is going with cars it may be possible


I want technology that lets me put one of those scrolling banner message things in the back window.

With a button to display the message
Turn your facking fog lights off!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> I want technology that lets me put one of those scrolling banner message things in the back window.
> 
> With a button to display the message
> Turn your facking fog lights off! Â


Now that's an idea I like the sound of, instead of overtaking someone then flashing your own fog light at them


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> 'kinell!
> 
> There's 'anorak' and there's 'anorak' !
> 
> Do you have badges on yours??


Good grief no ........... t'would spoil its elegant lines completely


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I want technology that lets me put one of those scrolling banner message things in the back window.
> 
> With a button to display the message
> Turn your facking fog lights off! Â


That is just so cool I like that one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8) ;D.

Or how about 'mind my motor your too close *ahem* Baby on board!' :  :-X


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Or how about 'mind my motor your too close *ahem* Baby on board!' Â :  :-X


You went for the cheap one then, without the spill chucker?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

There would, of course, be the default message:

 :-* BYE......... :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> There would, of course, be the default message:
> 
> :-* BYE......... Â :-*


Stop rubbing my rear with your ............!!!! :  ;D

Bumpers ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read in Auto Express that they're working on technology that will measure the distance between cars as they pass under M/way bridges.

If the drive behind is too close, his registration will be flashed up on the next of those signs that can do it saying "You're too close"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I read in Auto Express that they're working on technology that will measure the distance between cars as they pass under M/way bridges.
> 
> If the drive behind is too close, his registration will be flashed up on the next of those signs that can do it saying "You're too close"


I am sure a good flash would give the rear driver behind a good wake up call


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I read in Auto Express that they're working on technology that will measure the distance between cars as they pass under M/way bridges.
> 
> If the drive behind is too close, his registration will be flashed up on the next of those signs that can do it saying "You're too close"


Not a bad idea as long as they also have one that says "ABC 123 WTF are you doing in the outside lane with half a mile of clear lane inside you?" to counterbalance it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I read in Auto Express that they're working on technology that will measure the distance between cars as they pass under M/way bridges.
> 
> If the drive behind is too close, his registration will be flashed up on the next of those signs that can do it saying "You're too close"


you can just see the insurance form now....

'I hit the car in front of me whilst reading the sign saying I was too close. It was right.... :-/'


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Not a bad idea as long as they also have one that says "ABC 123 WTF are you doing in the outside lane with half a mile of clear lane inside you?" to counterbalance it


True - but then it would also work in middle lnaes and the inside lane.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> True - but then it would also work in middle lnaes and the inside lane.


No problem with it working in the middle lane either ;D


----------

